# Смещение, Остеохондрит, дисцит



## вилен (31 Июл 2012)

Здравствуйте! Очень нужна помощь - консультация. В октябре 2011 г. была проведена операция по женски. через 2 недели после операции начались боли дергающие в левом боку. Температура поднималась до 38 гр. затем боль менялась, распространилась на ноги до колен, болели все мышцы, плавно перешло все в область поясницы. врачи долго не могли определить что это. на снимках снижение высоты дисков, смещение l5S1 на 0,5 см. сколиоз и т.д. вся моя спина была перекошена. чуть позже меня выгнуло назад и в таком положении я только могла ходить. боли были ужасными и в покое, лежа и при ходьбе. сидеть вообще не могла только операясь на руки. в декабре было сделано МРТ. описание: На серии МР томограмм взвешенных по Т1, Т2 ВИ в трех проекциях поясничный лордоз сохранен. определяются признаки антеспондилолистеза L5 на 0,2 см. отмечается небольшой левосторонний сколиоз. высота межпозвонковых дисков исследуемой зоны существенно не изменена. отмечается неоднородное повышение интенсивности сигнала по Т2 ВИ и STIR в вентральных отделах межпозвонкового диска L5S1 слева в сочетании со снижением интенсивности сигнала по Т1 ВИ (более вероятно за счет отека). определяется сходное изменение интенсивности сигнала в области смежных прележащих поверхностей тел L5, S1 позвонков. интенсивность сигнала по Т2 ВИ и STIR от остальных межпозвонковых дисков исследуемой зоны снижена незначительно. Дорзальная медианная протрузия L3L4 диска, размерами до 0,2 см, деформирующая передние отделы дурального мешка. дорзальная медианная протрузия L4L5 диска, размерами до 0,2 см, деформирующая переднюю эпидуральную клетчатку и прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. дорзальная медианная протрузия L5S1 диска, размерами до 0,2 см, деформирующая переднюю эпидуральную клетчатку и прилежащие отделы дурального мешка. конус спинного мозга расположен на уровне L1 и разделяется на корешковые нити конского хвоста. сигнал от спинного мозга и нитей конского хвоста не изменен. форма и размеры тел аозвонков обычные, начальные дистрофические тзменения в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративных изменений поясничного отдела позвоночника. структурные изменения межпозвонкового диска L5S1 (более вероятно явление неспецифического дисцита).
к сожалению к хорошим врачам я попала не сразу и еще до февраля месяца просто погибала. я на самом деле терпеливый человек в отношении боли, но эту боль словом долго не забуду. в начале февраля ходить я уже не могла, ноги подкашивались и прострелы были такие что мозг не понимал, что происходит с телом. лежа я боялась пошевелиться. но слава Богу на свете есть еще врачи с большой буквы. Спасибо им огромнейшее!!!! в середине февраля мне было назначено лечение - адекватное! Антибиотики, Уфок, жесткий корсет - сначала предлагали гипс, но мы приобрели этот корсет. и постельный строгий режим  с  1 марта по 1 июня. лфк и массаж. за это время конечно было много антибиотиков всяких сделано.  на снимках смещение доходило до 0,7 см. но потом снова 0, 5см. (может просто измеряли по разному).  в июне меня поставили на ноги (чему я очен рада). врачи мне сказали что было бы хорошо если сформируется костный блок. сидеть нельзя еще 2 -3 месяца. и корсет конечно же продолжаю носить.  в июне было сделано КТ:  на топограмме: поясничный лордоз выражен обычно. имеется левосторонний С- образный сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника  с вершиной угла L 3 I ст. субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок тел исследуемых позвонков, снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска L3 S1. признаки деформирующего спондилоартроза, проявляющиеся в несимметричности, неравномерности суставных поверхностей, гипертрофии суставных фасеток. L5 S1: равномерная циркулярная дорсальная протрузия диска до 0,2 мм. отмечается неровность и изъеденность замыкательных пластин у смежных позвонков на данном уровне, выраженный остеосклероз нижнего отдела тела L5 и верхнего отдела S1 позвонков. застарелые внутрителовые грыжы Шморля по верхнему контуру L1,2,4. заключение: признаки деформирующего спондилоартроза. дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения межпозвонковых дисков на исследованных уровнях L3 S1, в виде неравномернной протрузии дисков. остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника I-II ст. Дисцит на уровне L5 S1.
прошло 2 месяца и я снова прошла КТ (в эти 2 месяца я хожу но не сижу и продолжаю ЛФК, легкий массаж, корсет и физио - магнит.) на топограмме: на топограмме: поясничный лордоз выражен обычно. имеется левосторонний С- образный сколиоз поясничного отдела позвоночника  с вершиной угла L 3 I ст. субхондральный склероз замыкательных пластинок тел исследуемых позвонков, снижение высоты межпозвонкового диска L3 S1. признаки деформирующего спондилоартроза, проявляющиеся в несимметричности, неравномерности суставных поверхностей, гипертрофии суставных фасеток. L5 S1: равномерная циркулярная дорсальная протрузия диска до 0,2 мм. Замыкательные пластины у смежных позвонков на данном уровне уплотнены, склерозированы, в субхондральном слое остеосклероз. застарелые внутрителовые грыжы Шморля по верхнему контуру L1,2,4. заключение: признаки деформирующего спондилоартроза. дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения межпозвонковых дисков на исследованных уровнях L3 S1, в виде неравномернной протрузии дисков. остеохондроз поясничного отдела позвоночника I ст. исход дисцита на уровне L5 S1.
Врачи мои сейчас в отпуске и проконсультировать мне не с кем, а я очень переживаю формируется ли этот костный блок? и исход дисцита это конец? в июне врач мне сказал что можно будет через 2 месяца сидеть на одной ноге если все будет нормально. нормально ли оно сейчас? если сможете ответьте пожалуйста на мои вопросы.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (5 Авг 2012)

вилен написал(а):


> формируется ли этот костный блок?


исходя из описания нет, не формируется. Он в принципе  далеко не всегда он формируется.


вилен написал(а):


> и исход дисцита это конец?


вероятно да.


вилен написал(а):


> в июне врач мне сказал что можно будет через 2 месяца сидеть на одной ноге если все будет нормально. нормально ли оно сейчас?


если вы чувствуете себя хорошо, нет болей температуры и нормальные показатели анализов крови, то нормально.


----------



## вилен (8 Авг 2012)

Спасибо за ответ. Была у врача и на снимках тоже ничего не нашли. Сказали, контроль в сентябре КТ. Сидеть уже можно. Когда ходишь, болей нет, но стоит чуть резко что-то сделать - повернуться или вставая с кровати, потянуться - прострелы есть. Как теперь восстанавливаться? Врач мой раньше говорил что подозревает нестабильный спондилолистез. Теперь, я так понимаю, если блока нет - нужно следить не поползет ли он еще?  Еще раз спасибо за ответ! Нам, больным, каждый день в незнании кажется нескончаемым.


----------

